# Horse Portraits



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow! those are great! My favorite is the middle one on the left, great expression and I love how you did the mane


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Wow! those are great! My favorite is the middle one on the left, great expression and I love how you did the mane


That's my favorite too!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

^ me too!!!!!!!!!! there all very beautiful!!!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

you do really nice work, very mature style--your deviantart stuff has so much variety in style and subject matter.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

could you possibly draw me a picture?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

omg, your amazing would you liek to draw some picture of my horses, if not dont worry. ill post some pictures and you can choose. i can wait for such talented artwork like yours. 




























THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I really like the style of your drawings! I love the fluffiness of them all. You seem to have mastered the technique of highlighting.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are beautiful! I love the one with stuff sticking out of its mouth, so cute.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

i love the manes/forelocks and the eyes - both things i have yet to master.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel a bit bad for not getting back to this for so long. xD But I'll do my best to reply to all your lovely messages! Thank you to everyone!

toadflax- Thank you very much. :3 I'm definitely trying to broaden my skills as much as I can, since I believe that's a good way to become better skilled as both an all-around artist and an equestrian artist.

Domino13011- I don't think I can draw you anything right now, sorry. I've got an Advanced Placement Art class (college level) going on right now, and I have to finish 24 pieces before the end of the year to send in for my exam. So I'm a bit swamped in the drawing department. But maybe sometime in the distant future. :3

Jadeewood- What a beautiful pony you have there! Uf, I am so tempted to draw that face shot, at the very least. Some colored pencils would look lovely...But I'm afraid I can't right now. I have so many other pieces I have to do right now (see what I said to Domino). However, if I find out that I can, I would be happy to draw your pony as part of my portfolio and show you the finished result on here. 

Sixxofdiamonds- Hah, thanks. xD Highlights can be wonderful and terrible things, heh.

paintluver- Thank you! And he's my favorite too. xD

juniormylove- I'm never too happy with the manes and forelocks I do, but thank you. xD I'm still working on those, a lot. But as for the eyes, I love doing those. It just takes practice!


----------

